
Ask HN: I wish there was a web service that... - kkoppenhaver
What was the last thing that you wished you could do but couldn't find a suitable existing solution?
======
lmm
Something that makes it easy to set up my own transforming proxies using a few
simple rules. Like yahoo pipes, but more oriented towards manipulating
websites rather than feeds.

~~~
bkyan
Could you be a bit more specific on what you mean by "transforming proxies" ?

~~~
lmm
A proxy that would change parts of the page. Specifically I'm thinking
something to make the web more useful from my Kindle, so rewrite new-window
links into regular ones, replace links to PDFs with google docs, and maybe
simplify pages a bit (article mode is pretty good at that to be fair). I guess
"instapaper in proxy form" would also solve the problem.

Probably fairly niche, but it was the first thing I could think of.

------
polyfractal
Find local (amateur) vegetable growers so we could swap vegetables. I'm
overrun with jalepenos, green peppers and tomatoes... would love to trade them
for something else.

